# Dump Trailers?



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

TRG,

I saw your truck and trailer photo, stating a 4 ton dump trailer capacity.

How many squares of shingles, presuming one layer 3-tabs, does it hold before you have to go and take it to the dump site?

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

ABOUT 26-30 SQ,i DID THE ENTIRE BRICKCHURCH IN ONE LOAD,ABOUT 34 SQ. 1 LAYER RIP-A little heavy,should`ve just did 2 trips,very convenient,as you leave it on the job till done,also can be used to haul material,and equipment to a new job--That`s a Bri-Mar trailer


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

I have a Bray dump trailer and I have gotten 40 squares into it. I was a bit heavy, but the wheels are wide and it dumped so I was happy. 

I also use it to transport materials and equipment from job to job. Have used it for some landscaping, picking up firewood, lots of stuff. Well worth the 1800 I paid for it out of the Roofer's Exchange in '05


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

i have one with 2 -7 ton axles we load it up


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Roofers Buggy*

Has anyone ever used one of these? I wonder if they are worth the investment of $30,000 or whatever the price is.


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes ,I have a friend in Indianna who has one and loves it,I think you fit more in my trailer -his can be driven around the house,and lifted to the roof edge wherever,he also uses it to load plywood onto the roof,it has an engine which is good for around the property(only about 10-15 mph),but makes better time being towed to the dump
I don`t have run into many instances where I can drive around on the peoples property due to landscape issues etc.--so for me it`s just that you can hold it to the edge of the roof-I can drop debris into mine from a story up with no problems-so considering I paid approx. 6,000$-the difference is not worth it for me
Both twill59,and onarooftop have them ,and speak very highly of them--
But I don`t see a reason to spend the extra 24,000$


----------



## user182 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Lawn damage*



The Roofing God said:


> Yes ,I have a friend in Indianna who has one and loves it,I think you fit more in my trailer -his can be driven around the house,and lifted to the roof edge wherever,he also uses it to load plywood onto the roof,it has an engine which is good for around the property(only about 10-15 mph),but makes better time being towed to the dump
> I don`t have run into many instances where I can drive around on the peoples property due to landscape issues etc.--so for me it`s just that you can hold it to the edge of the roof-I can drop debris into mine from a story up with no problems-so considering I paid approx. 6,000$-the difference is not worth it for me
> Both twill59,and onarooftop have them ,and speak very highly of them--
> But I don`t see a reason to spend the extra 24,000$


I am wondering if the weight will damage the lawn when you drive it around.

I know it has wide tires but it seems like you would tear up the sod or sink in a little. That's why we use a wheel barrel.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack,

Kyle Brink, know as OnaRoofTop swears by his.

It really makes an impression in his area, where he is the only contractor using a Roof Buggy, if that is the brand of that one.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I too would be very worried about the compression of the dirt and grass around the yard. We drive our truck once about 400' from the front of a guys drive way all the way back to his shed by the river. We left rutts in the virgin soil all the way and it cost us almost as much to fix his yeard as it cost him for us to roof the large fishing shed. In other words, a huge loss. After that don't think I'd ever drive on a customer's lawn again even when I have had customers tell me it's ok. 

I did once tell a customer we were going to have to put a dumpster on their front lawn because they were in a busy street, had no drive way, and the alley was so small it'd be blocked. IN retrospect we should have just blocked the street with a dump truck for a couple hours while we were filling it, cops don't mind that sort of thing. I lost the job, the customer would never tell me why, I can only imagine it was because of the dumpster issue.


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

I have three dump trailers and one dump truck. I use the truck the most on tear-offs. Its easier to get it up the steep grade at the land fill.

My siding crew uses the trailers more.

Every once in a while, when i do sub something out, I use the trailer. Becuase I can drop it off and pickit up when they are through.


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

i just joined tonight this is my first post here. i am a roofing contractor . i have had my roofers buggy for almost 4 years now. it has been the best investment i have ever made in my 41 years of roofing. there is a lot of unseen or thought of benfits. most roofers cant see or get past the price.i understand it took me a little while. i soon found out that it does not cost to have a buggy. it cost not to have one. if anyone would like to know the real facts. i can let you know many advanges you cant see without having one . this buggy will pay for itself. if anyone want to know moore ill go into detal on what your missing out on. at the end of this rainbow is a pot of gold, i got mine


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Roof max are youa ssociated with rooferbuggy in any way?

I mean usually it's a spammer who's first post is promoting a product.


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

this is a way i could help some roofer that is scepatal . i once bought a shingle shucker tear off machine for $2100.00 that didnt work. lost that money. so i know thay want to be care full and not take a gamble. 2 of my roofing frends bought one . thay are just as pleased as i am. just trying to be helpfull. but i will say this , myself and my 2 frends dont want our close comption to have one because we have the upper hand over them. all my competion here all wants one but cant see past the price . there blind to the benfits, im in a small town in arkansas most all these roofers are still roofing cave man style.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

He has about 10 posts on Roofing.Com all only about the same thing.

RoofMax, let's here about Something Else related to roofing on this site, but if the topic comes up about your equipment you sell, then go ahead and talk about it.

But if thats all you want to post about, you will be history on this site, so I am giving you a second chance now. 

*Take advantage of it.*

Ed


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

Come on now i have posts other than the buggy. Besides i didnt bring it up. I joined in. I to recnize ya from the other 2 sites. Im new . I havent posted on coffee shop yet . Ill be posting on other topics just give me time ,


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

Roofmax,

Welcome to this site. I'm glad to see you here.

One cannot help but wonder what your affiliation is with Roofer's Buggy. If it is only a great product that you believe in, then good. If you have a stake in the company, and are shamelessly promoting it, then I feel your credibility is questionable.

I have been interested in the buggy for quite some time. The price does not scare me. Perhaps I should visit somebody who owns one and watch it in action.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

ROOFMAX said:


> Come on now i have posts other than the buggy. Besides i didnt bring it up. I joined in. I to recnize ya from the other 2 sites. Im new . I havent posted on coffee shop yet . Ill be posting on other topics just give me time ,


Thats why I gave you a chance to redeem yourself and did not boot you and your IP address from the site.

I see that you did post on another topic, so good and welcome to you for your feedback.

Ed


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

:thumbup: I am glad I held back,Was thinking this was a salesman for the product myself,Great catch Ed !---If when you`re on the driveway,lifting the body of the trailer approx 10 ft helps you,fine,But The capacity is less,and What Grumpy described is why I`ll never buy one,Anyone who thinks I work in a cave should come to one of my jobs,But bring sunglasses with you,It gets bright here in the spotlight-:laughing:
I do have pics of one in action,and have worked with one-would post the pics,but don`t have the url,they`re in my RCS album under "copper and presidentials" (something similar ?) if anyone wants to see--If you have hard dry caked earth,or blacktop around the whole job,moving around with it is a help,but for the height,I don`t think it goes above 15 ft high,and most of the buildings here are 2+3 storied homes with a lot of landscaping,It`s much less problematic to have a regular trailer,and drop it straight in from the roof,Sorry if I rambled there


----------



## toddanderson (Dec 16, 2009)

*Common size*

I am starting a business of dump trailer rental 
What size would you guys recommend

Ton ? and yd size ?

What is the most common size you would want if you were going to rent a trailer ?
for residential housing roofs







OUTLAW said:


> I have three dump trailers and one dump truck. I use the truck the most on tear-offs. Its easier to get it up the steep grade at the land fill.
> 
> My siding crew uses the trailers more.
> 
> Every once in a while, when i do sub something out, I use the trailer. Becuase I can drop it off and pickit up when they are through.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

10-14yd. works good for most res. 25-35sq. any more then that you might have problem with weight when you go to pick up.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

We tend to use builders skips which are 8yders, the hardest thing in this country is to get rid of your waste!, you cant just load up your van and take it to the tip as your charged industrial waste prices.
The cost of a skip is £130.00 ave plus tax @15% ($210.00 +tax)
Cheers
Dave
P.S. No wonder fly tipping is such a big problem in this country!


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

toddanderson said:


> I am starting a business of dump trailer rental
> What size would you guys recommend
> 
> Ton ? and yd size ?
> ...


 
Wher you located?


----------



## OUTLAW (Feb 16, 2009)

English Roofer said:


> We tend to use builders skips which are 8yders, the hardest thing in this country is to get rid of your waste!, you cant just load up your van and take it to the tip as your charged industrial waste prices.
> The cost of a skip is £130.00 ave plus tax @15% ($210.00 +tax)
> Cheers
> Dave
> P.S. No wonder fly tipping is such a big problem in this country!


 
What the sam hell are you talking about:laughing:? 

When you talk to us Americans you need to talk in American. 

Pip pip Cheerio


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Usually my 4 yard trailer is enough,I have afriend who rents the trailers,4 yard is the most popular,and covers most average size (20 sq.?) residential roof jobs,I`ve done 16 sq ,full rip and resheathe jobs,and fit it in one load


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

OUTLAW said:


> What the sam hell are you talking about:laughing:?
> 
> When you talk to us Americans you need to talk in American.
> 
> Pip pip Cheerio


 
Lol and i thought we spoke the same langauge!
ok i will translate.

We tend to use builders skips(Dumpsters) which are 8yarders, the hardest thing in this country is to get rid of your waste!(Rubbish,Trash), you cant just load up your van(Truck) and take it to the tip(where all the household trash goes) as your charged industrial waste prices(charged a chit load of money).
The cost of a skip(dumpster) is £130.00 ave plus tax @15% ($210.00 +tax)
Cheers(Yeeeeee Haaaaa)
Dave
P.S. No wonder fly tipping(dumping your rubbish where yur not suppose too) is such a big problem in this country! 
Hope that helped
Have a good day Yall


----------



## flashingmaster56 (Dec 17, 2009)

user182 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of these? I wonder if they are worth the investment of $30,000 or whatever the price is.


 Hi User, I paid $30,000.00 for this. I wish I had 3 more. I could'nt in good conciense pay $ 30,000.00 for a glorified dump trailer. If a trailer can fit, my truck can fit, and a lot more moble.


----------



## KCinNE (May 25, 2009)

I've been contemplating getting one of these roofing buggy's but would rather have a lift\dump trailer.
has anyone had any experience with one of these?
www.linco.com/ascirztr.htm
it only lifts 6 ft and I would like to have at least a 10 ft reach
can anyone recommend a different one?
[email protected]


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I would buy a lift way before a roofing buggy. 

Got a couple 15 yard dump trailers and can get 60 squares in them. Most loads are 35-45 squares which gives me plenty of room for toe holds.

The dump trailers have been my companies best investment.


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

*The king*

THAT WILL CHANGE IF YOU EVER BUY A ROOF BUGGY WHICH NOW IS CALLED EQUIPTER, HAVE ONE NOW 5 YEARS. BEST RESIDENTIAL EQUIPTMENT EVER. NOTHING WILL EVER TOP IT,:thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

A lift with a 20ft basket will get more done than an equiptor or whatever the heck they are called. The only downside to the lift is large narrow tires but they are four by four so they will go most anywere. A framer friend of mine has one that has a reach of about 30ft. 

If I did more steep new roofs I'd buy the lift and have a large basket custom made. 

A skid steer whould be nice too but the lift is the KING.


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

I own one and am trying to sell it. It's one of the hardest things I've ever had to do is quit roofing and sell all my tools and equipment. I woke up one day with a cough and was diagnosed with an incurable lung disease. I researched the ROOFER'S BUGGY for about a yr. and a half before purchasing one. After being in the business for over thirty yrs. I have never seen a more profitable addition to the residential roofing business. It is truly a remarkable machine. I read on another forum that was stated, and I quote, " IT MUST BE NICE TO HAVE 30 GRAND TO SPEND ON A TOY" end quote. It's anything but a toy. If you bought one new and I know the owner of the co. (Aaron Bueler from Pennsylvania) it would coat $31,400.00 for the buggy alone. It comes with no accessories, they must be purchased seperately ($2,322.00) plus tax ($162.54) plus shipping. My shipping from Pennsylvania to Starkville, MS. was ($1500.00) plus sales tax at time of tag purchase ($2,079.00). After all is said and done to buy a buggy today with all the mentioned additions above you pay $37,463.54. I'm asking $27,000.00 for mine and I have all available accessories that go with it. If you financed the buggy it would run you about $150.00-$175.00 per week. That can easily be made with one leak repair per wk. It is the best investment I ever made for my company. After all my research over a yr and a half I've never dreaded the decision to purchase the buggy. A man could save over ten (10) grand by getting mine. FULL FINANCING AVAILABLE. 662-341-3332


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

*Roof buggy- equipter*

i knew in time , i would start seeing some postive post about the buggy. you pro. roofers are really missing out by not at least trying one. this pice of equipment.will do far more than you can imagine for your roofing co. dont knock it , untill you try it. then you will certainly switch over to the . must have one side. my saying is it doesnt cost to have one , it cost not to have one. residential roofing. blytheville ark.:thumbup:


----------



## jcarnesroofing (Feb 22, 2011)

The roof buggy seems like a great idea. Problem is, how many opportunities will you get to really take advantage of its potential? Maybe one side of a house? How many customers will actually allow you to back that rig up on their lawns using a HD P/U large enough to move it? Not sure it's worth the added expense.

*







*
www.jcarnesroofing.com


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

Actually it drives itself at low speeds,still the load weight can wreak havoc on people`s property


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

That buggy seems like a nice little invention but honestly I prefer to tarp the ground and usually have my dump trailer or dumpster in the driveway where we build a chute to neatly slide all the tear off safely where it belongs. I'm afraid that buggy would tear the hell out of some yards especially after a few good days of rain. $31,000 for the buggy plus the cost of my landscaper to come out..NO THANKS!!!!


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

charlotteroofers said:


> That buggy seems like a nice little invention but honestly I prefer to tarp the ground and usually have my dump trailer or dumpster in the driveway where we build a chute to neatly slide all the tear off safely where it belongs. I'm afraid that buggy would tear the hell out of some yards especially after a few good days of rain. $31,000 for the buggy plus the cost of my landscaper to come out..NO THANKS!!!!


 i know what you mean, there was a roofer who thought the same as you, i let him use my buggy for one of his jobs, he had to have my buggy, sold it to him , bought me another one, :thumbup:


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

Here are some pics of it in action. 
The buggy has 3'x8' tracks that are stored under the dump. They pull out and are used on the ground to protect the lawn. If you use those you are fine.
What we do a lot of times is tell the homeowner we wont put the dumpster in the driveway. Instead we have it in the street and just take a few trips with the buggy. Where it comes in handy for us is hopping on it and driving it into back yards were it is a long haul with wheel barrows instead. And yes, it is a mess behind the buggy in that driveway. Trust me they got yelled at. lol


----------



## Boss Roofing (Mar 30, 2011)

*Roofers buggy*

well worth the money i have had mine over 2 years now


----------



## CMA (Apr 10, 2011)

just curious that orange guard... will it able to hold up a lot of old cedars, singless, or other? i mean how do you put it on the roof?

anyway i doubt it will useful for me because most of my job is medium to huge house... and they do have gate (narrow path like 3 feet wide)... so we cant use it to go to the backyard...


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

IMO they would be great for small commercial jobs that have 360* pavement around the project.I am just paranoid of property damage.I do alot of homes with very expensive landscaping as well as sprinkler sytems.Also I am also a little funny about gas lines,lateral lines and anything else that goes boom,zapp or pow.

It could be a cool thing to have I would admit,but it would have to be used on atleast 50%+ of my workload.Its cool though,but I will stick to my 7'x14' bumpers and my BigTex goosie's.IMHO


----------



## siddle (Apr 12, 2011)

I am planning about getting a dump trailer and searching for one. Does anyone know where I can find one?
_______________________

Absolute Steel— Steel building and carport kits with nationwide jobsite delivery. Easy DIY—America’s easiest to install building system. Watch the video & see for yourself.


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

user182 I have a roofers buggy for sale with all available accessories ($2,000 value) that goes with it. A new unit is $31,400 plus accessories $2,000, plus shipping from manufacturer between $900 - $1500 then sales tax. Total new around $36,000. Mine is $25,000. I have less than 200 hours on the unit. It's practically new. I see that you have the web site on your page. The roofers buggy is truly an amazing machine. So versatile it will do anything you need it to do with all these accessories that go with it. FULL FINANCING IS AVAILABLE IF NEEDED. Feel free to call 662-341-3332


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

How are roofers getting their tear off debris into their dump trucks when they can't get it around the house? How are they transporting their materials around the back, side etc. of the house? Carrying the felt and shingles one bundle at a time? Some of you guys tell me how you manage to do all the labor you have to do on a residential tear off. The Roofers Buggy does all the above for you and much more!


----------



## lgb1roof (Jan 17, 2011)

user182, give me a call aabout the roofers buggy and talk to a guy that has one. 
662-341-3332. I'd like to get aquainted with you. You can go on the official website at www.roofersbuggy.com and get all the info you need.


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

I looked into the buggy thing too. Most of the houses I do are walkable and have driveways. We back up our dump trucks/trailers to the garage, and drop the debris in. SIMPLE! I could see the benefit as a material lift, but we have ladder hoists for that and they only cost about $1200. Personally, dump trucks are the way to go. I could see homeowners getting a 'kick' out of it, so I could see it being a good marketing tool. But for $30k I will have to pass.


----------



## kblh1964 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Dump waste*

In the midwest we have a shingle recycle company APAC and our dump fee is $30-$50 .
This for a normal size dump trailer .
Shingle and felt only. We put wrappers from shingles in a contruction trash bag and put with the rest of normal trash waste.

Tim

We tend to use builders skips(Dumpsters) which are 8yarders, the hardest thing in this country is to get rid of your waste!(Rubbish,Trash), you cant just load up your van(Truck) and take it to the tip(where all the household trash goes) as your charged industrial waste prices(charged a chit load of money).
The cost of a skip(dumpster) is £130.00 ave plus tax @15% ($210.00 +tax)
Cheers(Yeeeeee Haaaaa)
Dave
P.S. No wonder fly tipping(dumping your rubbish where yur not suppose too) is such a big problem in this country! 
Hope that helped
Have a good day Yall[/QUOTE]


----------



## KB FAMILY ROOFING (Nov 17, 2011)

We Currently Just use dump trailers, i know of one competitor i have a friendly relationship with in particular that owned a similar trailer however they did not find it usefull in our area. I could see it having an advantage of being closer to the roof but our trailers have built up walls that we put on when we are at the site that raises it up and adds to capacity we seldom have to go to the dump mid day on jobs under 45 sq. 

Also i find it amusing they would have a pic of that trailer in the customers landscaping will most certainly leave damage.

Texas Roofing


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

There are protective tracks that you lay on the ground. 
The tracks protect the grass as you drive over them. You shouldn't
have damage unless your operator isn't trained well.

visit my website! 
http://www.brinkroofingcompany.com/Roof-Contractor/roofing-repairs.html


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Saw a roofers buggy for the first time at Menards a few weeks ago. A roofer had one and walked over to it and started talking to the owner. He's said to be one of the first one made (by the omish) and the only one in MN. 

As far as problems he had 25+ squares in it and it went down. He said he was not shocked or mad it occured since the weight was way over the limit of the machine.

Nice tool but too spendy!


----------



## Onarooftop (Oct 28, 2008)

6 yrs. ago.....

Should we Invest in a nice brand new truck
or a Roofers Buggy ?

We chose the buggy?
We still use it every day.

.......I think about how many guys
we trained / spent time and money
teaching laborers. One laborer over 6
years can cost you over 200,000 or more. 
Invest that money into a worker for 6 yrs.
....then what.....you find out the trained worker
is working for your competitor. :laughing:

If you buy a buggy....you get a laborer
that is still loyal and working 6 yrs later.

It doesn't make sense to me when I see a
roofing company owner driving a 40,000 dollar
shiny truck down the road with nothing in the
bed but some golf clubs, meanwhile saying the
buggy isn't worth the investment.

visit our website
http://www.brinkroofingcompany.com


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

*Roofers Buggy*



user182 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of these? I wonder if they are worth the investment of $30,000 or whatever the price is.


We own three Roofing Buggy's. We bought our first one in 2006. They are now called the Equipter Buggy www.equipter.com

My total cost once I purchased each one, transport cost, and paid sales tax on it here in Tennessee to register it and get it tagged cost me in the ballpark of $35K each.

I can tell everyone without reservation. IT IS THE BEST MONEY WE EVER SPENT!!! This increases our productivity by at least 20%. It also means we need at least one less employee per crew. Increased productivity and less employees means more profit to the bottom line and more money the crew is making as well, since their productivity gets a sharp spike.

Also, it really does keep you from doing double work and keeps the jobsite cleaner. Most of the debris never hits the ground, so it means not handling the trash twice; throwing it to the ground, and then lugging it to the dumpster. It conserves your crews energy, and saves it for quality installation.

We store plywood and tarps in the buggy when it transport. We also create a plywood road for the buggy so it does not track up the yard, if the ground happens to be soft.

We dump the debris from these smaller roof buggy's into our dump trailers. We're looking to buy our 4th Equipter Buggy this year.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

user182 said:


> Has anyone ever used one of these? I wonder if they are worth the investment of $30,000 or whatever the price is.


We've got 3 of them. In another thread, the boss said its the best money he's ever spent.

EDIT: He beat me to the punch


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

*equipter roof buggy*

roofers . your missing out big time, see what other roofers are posting who have these equiprers. nothing but what your looking for to make your busness grow . and your life better, just trying to help the true pro roofer.:thumbup: best money i ever spent. plus i got it all back plus much much more.


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

this is my problem with the roof buggy. We back our dump trucks up to the garage, when we rip off a shingle we put it in a pile, when the roof is ripped we got a bunch of neat piles, we pick up the piles and drop them in the dump truck. How can I justify $30k to have a roofer buggy that can rise up to the eaves? Gravity does a fine job of allowing the piles to fall an extra few feet.
Then I still would have to dump the buggy into a dump truck! It makes no sense to me. As for driving around the house, why bother if you can just walk it over the peak and drop the shingles directly into the dump truck? If the job is steep I could maybe see some benefit, but I don't come across many homes that have flat enough elevations or access that would accomidate a machine of that size. 
For $30k I could grab another truck and run another crew that in the long run will produce much more cash flow than my 'labor savings' of having a buggy.
Please tell me what I am missing!


----------



## mclarkroofing (Sep 26, 2011)

My 4 ton was just loaded with 41 squares. The truck couldn't hardly move it!

Www.guaranteedroofingkc.com


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

i am wondering why you guys like to use the dump trailers/dump trucks so much. i have been thinking about them but thinnk the dumpsters are a better advantage.. so.. with a dump trailer/dump truck for the debris, why put the wear and tear on your vechicle, put up the chunk of money for the dump trailer or dump truck? spend time and fuelto bring it to the transfer station/dump? wouldn't you usually have to have another vehicle to transport crew and equipment? i know some of you bring two vechicles already one equipment and one crew, but then again your trailer or maybe crew ridges in truck/van towing trailer.. the extra insurance for towing a trailer or driving a heavy weight dump truck.. that seems to all add up. maybe it is just to much for me because i only do 45 to 50 roofs a year on average. 
With the dumpsters I get up to a 30 yard dumpster, throw 15 squares of one layer three tabs a few sheets of plywood and etc for a total of $350-375.00 for the dumpster with the fuel for delivery/pickup, the debris dump fee, and the rental of the dumpster and taxes. The tonnage charge is $82.00 per ton where i am.. My guys have 15 squares picked up with 3 guys on ground 45 mins average per side of house with final detailing taking around 20 minutes per side so around 2 hours and ten minutes to clean. Unless we get lucky and can throw it right into dumpster off roof we are just left with around a half hour detail...(cant forget some stuff goes under dumpster.. heh)
It just seems to me dump trailer or dump truck= More time consumption, more fuel costs, more insurance costs, more equipment cost. 
I am not knocking anyones ways. I just want to see in what way dump trailer, dump truck is worth it over a dumpster.. Thanks guys!!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

jeffroofing said:


> i am wondering why you guys like to use the dump trailers/dump trucks so much. i have been thinking about them but thinnk the dumpsters are a better advantage.. so.. with a dump trailer/dump truck for the debris, why put the wear and tear on your vechicle, put up the chunk of money for the dump trailer or dump truck? spend time and fuelto bring it to the transfer station/dump? wouldn't you usually have to have another vehicle to transport crew and equipment? i know some of you bring two vechicles already one equipment and one crew, but then again your trailer or maybe crew ridges in truck/van towing trailer.. the extra insurance for towing a trailer or driving a heavy weight dump truck.. that seems to all add up. maybe it is just to much for me because i only do 45 to 50 roofs a year on average.
> With the dumpsters I get up to a 30 yard dumpster, throw 15 squares of one layer three tabs a few sheets of plywood and etc for a total of $350-375.00 for the dumpster with the fuel for delivery/pickup, the debris dump fee, and the rental of the dumpster and taxes. The tonnage charge is $82.00 per ton where i am.. My guys have 15 squares picked up with 3 guys on ground 45 mins average per side of house with final detailing taking around 20 minutes per side so around 2 hours and ten minutes to clean. Unless we get lucky and can throw it right into dumpster off roof we are just left with around a half hour detail...(cant forget some stuff goes under dumpster.. heh)
> It just seems to me dump trailer or dump truck= More time consumption, more fuel costs, more insurance costs, more equipment cost.
> I am not knocking anyones ways. I just want to see in what way dump trailer, dump truck is worth it over a dumpster.. Thanks guys!!


I only do 45-50 roofs a year and haven't rented a dumpster in over 7 years (for a roof). Got a can on the ground now for a siding job but my siding crew takes a few weeks!

Lets look at your cost versus my cost,
50 dumpsters at $375 and your looking at $18,750.
Last year I ran to the dump 44 times and some loads had two roofs and even one had 3 roofs. My fee's were $3,372 at the dump. As far as driving time and fuel I look at it this way. I got to go to the job so the extra time it takes to hook onto the trailer is minumal. If the roof is steep I just throw my boards, scaffolding, ladders, roof jacks, etc. into it. Once the job is done typicaly it's a half hour drive to the dump one way, so an hours driving time and 20 minutes at the dump, lets just say hour in a half to play it safe. My truck gets 10mpg towing so it takes an extra 6 gallons lets just say 10 to play it safe or $40 in fuel. Most dump fees averaged $77 last year as they weren't recycling shingles much. When they recycle shingles most loads are $35. Total out of pocket cost per load, $120 (on the high side).

Rent 50 dumpsters for 50 roofs=$18,750
Go to the dump 44 times with 50 roofs=$5,132
Tabs for the dump trailers $240X2=$480
Tire plugs for the dump trailers $100
If you run a roofing company you typicaly have a 3/4 or 1 ton truck so you can't really work the truck into it. I used to run 50 trips to the dump with 1 trailer but it got to be a pain.

$13,038 difference.

That's enough to buy 2 dump trailers!!!

Now think about it over the past 5 years averaging 50 roofs per year.
$65K.

As far as bringing two vehicles to a job and driving the crew to the job site? One vehicle is typicaly plenty. Who drives their whole crew to the job site? I've seen a van full of Mexicans...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Some guys also lease their vehicle and rent their house...

Other guys own their houses and own their vehicles...

Renting a dumpster? Pile of receipts...
Owning a dumpster or dump trailer? Asset.

Personaly I like assets!!!


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

I only do 45-50 roofs a year and haven't rented a dumpster in over 7 years (for a roof). Got a can on the ground now for a siding job but my siding crew takes a few weeks!

Lets look at your cost versus my cost,
50 dumpsters at $375 and your looking at $18,750.
Last year I ran to the dump 44 times and some loads had two roofs and even one had 3 roofs. My fee's were $3,372 at the dump. As far as driving time and fuel I look at it this way. I got to go to the job so the extra time it takes to hook onto the trailer is minumal. If the roof is steep I just throw my boards, scaffolding, ladders, roof jacks, etc. into it. Once the job is done typicaly it's a half hour drive to the dump one way, so an hours driving time and 20 minutes at the dump, lets just say hour in a half to play it safe. My truck gets 10mpg towing so it takes an extra 6 gallons lets just say 10 to play it safe or $40 in fuel. Most dump fees averaged $77 last year as they weren't recycling shingles much. When they recycle shingles most loads are $35. Total out of pocket cost per load, $120 (on the high side).

Rent 50 dumpsters for 50 roofs=$18,750
Go to the dump 44 times with 50 roofs=$5,132
Tabs for the dump trailers $240X2=$480
Tire plugs for the dump trailers $100
If you run a roofing company you typicaly have a 3/4 or 1 ton truck so you can't really work the truck into it. I used to run 50 trips to the dump with 1 trailer but it got to be a pain.


I drive a 1/2 ton Toyota Tundra $38,000. To upgrade to a 3/4 -1 ton is additional $6,000- $22,000, but shooting low (lets do $8,000) no diesel. 

52 weeks a year 0% $155 a week every week working or not. 
Trailer $4,500-$9,000 (let's do $6,000)

Truck Upgrade $8,000
Cost of trailer Tire $6,000 
Tire plugs $100
44 trips to dump Fuel $40
Tags for trailer $ 480
44 dump fees $120 =$3,338
Fuel $40 x 44= $880 

Total costs trailer $18,838 + labor drive time 44 trips each 2 hrs @ $50.00 hour = 4,400 $ 23,238- $ 18,550 
These are your numbers, I'm guessing at paying yourself $50 ad hour to drive to dump. You are spending 4,688 more and more of your time. Imagine an additional 2 hours selling the next job, or back home early for the fam. 
Just my POV


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

dougger222 said:


> Got a can on the ground now for a siding job but my siding crew takes a few weeks!QUOTE]
> 
> Ouch.,Are they siding a high rise ?


----------



## jcarnesroofing (Feb 22, 2011)

There is no replacement for a dump trailer. What you guys are forgeting is that obviously the initial investment will eat up profits. But from that point on its money in the bank. There is many times we are able to drop a section of roof directly into a dump trailer simply because we can maneuver it around. A good dump trailer will get you at least 10 years of service life at which point it still sellable for $2.5k give or take. Most transfer stations or recycling facilities, which is what we use, will negotiate rates if they know you will be bringing them volume.
We also close more jobs having our own dump equipment. Customers like the fact that they are not got to have a big ass banged up dumpster sitting in their yard for a week. (believe me, its an easy selling feature that I use on every sell) When we're done, typically one day, all equipment is hauled out and the customers yard is cleaner then before we started. You know the dumpster company is not going to clean under the dumpster for you.....Do you spend money to send a guy back for a half bucket of trash or do you just leave it? 
It also looks much more professional and organized pulling into a neighborhood with the company name branded on a fleet of equipment. 
Additionally, if for some reason a delivery is not available for stock, you can easily load two pallets of shingles or a skid of plywood into a good 12' HD trailer without it breaking a sweat. 

www.jcarnesroofing.com
http://www.facebook.com/jcarnesroofing


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

I would have to see if the transfer station is recyling shingles. typically my dumpster break down is 150 for the rental of the dumpster, 82 a ton for the debris, and anywhere from 36 to 80 dollars for fuel charge and then taxes... The tonnage is unavoidable regardless unless i can find a recyling solution but i do not think it is avaliable right now to save money wthout scarificing alot of time.. I guess if i had a boat load of money to just spend carelessly (for myself) i would get a dump trailer for those few customers who really display a concern about a dumpster. sadly whe whole ordeal would mean upgrading from my gmc savana 2500 van that has a 4.3 liter vortec v6 in it because i would probally blow the tranny or motor pulling a trailer around lol. make tow is like 4k i believe. 

On the other hand, if all the costs were the same with dump trailers/dumpsters , i still would kick orders for the dumpsters  family is worth the most to me. 

I forgot to mention that I did try the roofing buggy. I rented it for a few weeks for like 2 thousand dollars. I used it on a 2 1/2 story house with 4 large sides to it. I must say its nice how it catches the majority of the debris but it still requires your time and focus to make sure the debris gets to the unit and then you have to take precaution manuvering the unit and dumping it and etc.. To me i would rather have that extra employee at the site that its supposed to do the job of. Cleaning up debris can be a PITA but more often its not, set the tarps up, strip ,let the debris go off and then have people picking it up while ur water tighting plus you will have that extra person there to strip, load up the shingles on the hoist or run for things you may need (even though you set up to have everything you already need) lol 

Either way, Roofing will always be Tough work


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

correction it was on week rental for the roofing buggy. And i was only able to use it for one job due to the weather conditions and i blew my tranny in my truck towing the roofing buggy. The rental fee nor the transmission issue has nothing to do with my opion of the roofing buggy performance and money saving capibilitiys.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> dougger222 said:
> 
> 
> > Got a can on the ground now for a siding job but my siding crew takes a few weeks!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> I only do 45-50 roofs a year and haven't rented a dumpster in over 7 years (for a roof). Got a can on the ground now for a siding job but my siding crew takes a few weeks!
> 
> Lets look at your cost versus my cost,
> 50 dumpsters at $375 and your looking at $18,750.
> ...


I don't drive a little car/truck from Japan! LOL!!! and never would even if I were handed the keys to a brand new one for free!!! The only thing "foreign" in my garage is my wifes BMW.

$8K upgrade over a $38K toy truck? That right there is just plain crazy! So a used truck can't tow a dump trailer? You could sell your toy and buy two real trucks totaly capable of towing a dump trailer. Or you could sell the toy and buy a good used diesel one ton and have enough money left over to buy a dump trailer!!!

Your math is still messed up. Do you think you need to upgrade a $8K truck and buy a trailer every year? LOL!!! I think you missed the point here...

As far as my trucks/trailers here goes.
00 Excursion (rarely tows the dump trailer) bought in 03 with 104K miles now has 230K miles, $20K out the door.
99 F250 (tows 10% of the time) bought in 01 with 40K miles now has 308K miles, $27K out the door.
99 F350 dually bought in 06 with 120K miles now has 220K miles, $19K out the door.
04 PJ with 2ft factory steel sidewalls 14Kgvrw bought in 03 new $6K out the door.
09 PJ same specs as above bought in 09 new $7.6K out the door.
04 H&H 20ft flat bed bought new in 05, $2.5K out the door. With sidewalls and an extra $5 at the dump it works fine to haul roofing and construction debris. A much cheaper way to go than a dump trailer and I see guys at the dump doing this method quite often. Used it perhaps a dozen times for construction hauling. 

Looks like for what you have into your toy I was able to secure two diesel vehicle totaly capable of towing a dump trailer. Only difference is they were used and not brand new. Also, the motor and tranny in both have never been touched.

I used the F250 towing the dump trailer 10 times a year from 03-05. In 06-11 used the dually. 

Lets look at the math in 6 years (me using the dually only and one dump trailer).
Cost of dually, $19K
Repairs on dually, $6K
Fuel for dump related events $5,280
Dump fee's $20,028 (based on last years 40% higher rates)
Tabs for dually $609
Tabs for dump trailer $216
Repairs for dump trailer $500
Tire repairs for dump trailer $600 (I get 7 years out of a set of tires)
Cost of dump trailer $6K
Insurance for dump trailer, $1,440
Total out of pocket venture $59,673 (I still have the assets which have been paid for for years.

NOTE: I'm not working oil changes and insurance into the equation as you'll have to do both with a toy truck or a real truck.

Now consider what we already know dumpsters at $375 pop and 50 a year, $18,750
$18,750 X 6 years=$112,500

Looks like when you look at the total picture it breaks down to about a $10K per year savings (in my shoes anyways). Of course if you gotta go out and buy a 2012 F350 diesel/dually4x4 or F450 you basicly threw all your savings in your pick up.

Oh, I don't only use the dually to tow the dump trailers it's a work vehicle that's used to go to and from job sites and doing estimates, etc. As far as towing the dump trailer less than half it's time on the road is in tow.

I did the math on dump trailer/pick up vrs's dumpster a couple years ago and really dug in deep on actual costs. The final result in my situation was my time spent in tow and at the dump saved me about $100 an hour over renting a dumpster. Is $100 an ok? It's decent for a roofer... Do I make more on a roof? YES. Is it easier on a roof or in a pick up/at dump??? Umm, ahh, well, a little easier OFF THE ROOF. Again at the end of the year instead of having a pile of receipts for renting dumpsters I had the dually and trailer(s).

Another thing that sets my company apart from most is I actualy go on the roof everyday with the crew. If I subbed all my jobs to the cheapest Mexican crew driving the nicest dually and dump trailer I wouldn't need all the trucks and trailers. They could supply the dump trailer and all labor. BTW, most Mexican crews on site have dump trailers, very few rent dumpsters.

Most of my friends who run roofing/contracting companies have dump trailers. They also have their houses, vehicles, and trailers paid for...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

jeffroofing said:


> I would have to see if the transfer station is recyling shingles. typically my dumpster break down is 150 for the rental of the dumpster, 82 a ton for the debris, and anywhere from 36 to 80 dollars for fuel charge and then taxes... The tonnage is unavoidable regardless unless i can find a recyling solution but i do not think it is avaliable right now to save money wthout scarificing alot of time.. I guess if i had a boat load of money to just spend carelessly (for myself) i would get a dump trailer for those few customers who really display a concern about a dumpster. sadly whe whole ordeal would mean upgrading from my gmc savana 2500 van that has a 4.3 liter vortec v6 in it because i would probally blow the tranny or motor pulling a trailer around lol. make tow is like 4k i believe.
> 
> On the other hand, if all the costs were the same with dump trailers/dumpsters , i still would kick orders for the dumpsters  family is worth the most to me.
> 
> ...


Not everyone can afford a 1 ton dually and dump trailer:thumbup:


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

jcarnesroofing said:


> There is no replacement for a dump trailer. What you guys are forgeting is that obviously the initial investment will eat up profits. But from that point on its money in the bank. There is many times we are able to drop a section of roof directly into a dump trailer simply because we can maneuver it around. A good dump trailer will get you at least 10 years of service life at which point it still sellable for $2.5k give or take. Most transfer stations or recycling facilities, which is what we use, will negotiate rates if they know you will be bringing them volume.
> We also close more jobs having our own dump equipment. Customers like the fact that they are not got to have a big ass banged up dumpster sitting in their yard for a week. (believe me, its an easy selling feature that I use on every sell) When we're done, typically one day, all equipment is hauled out and the customers yard is cleaner then before we started. You know the dumpster company is not going to clean under the dumpster for you.....Do you spend money to send a guy back for a half bucket of trash or do you just leave it?
> It also looks much more professional and organized pulling into a neighborhood with the company name branded on a fleet of equipment.
> Additionally, if for some reason a delivery is not available for stock, you can easily load two pallets of shingles or a skid of plywood into a good 12' HD trailer without it breaking a sweat.
> ...


Good points! I'm on my 9th year with the older PJ and it still rolls down the road great. It's got surface rust but it still dumps like the day it was new. The only big ticket item I had to do to it last year was replace the rear axle. Looking back realize why it occured. Pulled into a back alley parking spot with two roofs in the trailer. After the third roof (it was full/14yrds) decided to pull the trailer out in the opposite direction. It moved a foot and it was game over. The new axle was $420 and it took 2 hours to swap out/2 guys.

If I had $5 for every home owner that was impressed with the dump trailer... Most often I hear, "Does that thing actually dump???"

For the record, 
Renting dumpsters is a lot easier and it only takes a few minutes out of your day to call the company for drop off/pick up. If you have good credit (not all roofers do) you can charge it to an account and pay monthly. You have more time on your hands to spend time with your family or if some of want 2 hours with homeowners, there you go!


Others however like to do it hands on and be in TOTAL CONTROL. No late dumpster drop offs or like one many years ago no pick up for 3 weeks due to road restriction. My trailers double as gravel haulers for the two homes with partial gravel driveways. My wife utilizes them to haul rocks and other meterials for her ever expanding landscaping projects (she had over $5K materials into one project). Last year we hauled 100 yrds of black dirt with them, any idea what transportation costs would be from a dump truck company? 

My goal in the next couple years is to secure a good used bobcat and a good used kobota style lawn tractor. Both would be utilzed in my roofing business. The last roof we did was a 90sq 12/12 tear off. The homeowner let us use his lawn tractor with front end loader. We could put about a sq's worth of debris in the bucket and with the side walls off it dumped into the trailer. This saved countless hours with wheel barrows and several backs!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

dougger222 said:


> Roofmaster417 said:
> 
> 
> > They are very very slow... He's hoping for 10 days but realisticly it will be more. One man installer with one tender. 15sq tear off steel siding with cedar underneath. Redo the soffit and fascia (rebuild w/wood), wrap all windows.
> ...


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

I only see myself getting rid of the 150 dollars (dumpster rental fee) per job if i switched to the trailer/dump truck. I do however see myself accumulating all the insurance and etc on top of it. for a roofer like myself 45-50 roofs a year, lets take 50x150= $7500.00 savings. That savings could buy me a dump trailer the first year, a 15k truck with probally 1000k to pull it over the next two years (at three Years now) and then id say the 4th and a little bit of the 5th year the savings would hopefully cover 4 years of repairs and insurance , registration. hopefully no major repairs. so after 4-5 years, paid for! and with my amount of work the driving would not be that much Id probally be at like 160k after 5 years on the the truck.. Hmmm.. does not sound bad.... I also have to figure in the cost of the dumpster rental fees rising over the next 5 years a little as well. 

The way i roll to a job would be in a van, all locked and water tight. So it would probally be a van or box truck with my equipment pulling a trailer... Typically a 5 year investment just based on the savings of the dumpster.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

Still the only question is my time going to dump the load and being able to jump right to another job the next day


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess when I bought my first dump trailer I'd had the F250 for a year and found a towable dump trailer for $900. It didn't dump but a couple log chains and $5 it worked fine. After buying the first real dump trailer sold the old one for $450. Used the old trailer on about 15 jobs so even that paid for itself a few times.

Back in 06 my brother paid cash for a brand new decked out F150, $35K. He then put another $15K cash into it. It was his first new vehicle but I often questioned him on why he didn't purchase a F250 or even a 1 ton dually. He said he'd buy one in the next couple years. He's still got the truck as his main work vehicle. Over the years he's rented dump trailers from me and has often spoke about buying one. His biggest problem is he's going to need a truck and trailer now and not just a dump trailer.

As far as a van for a work vehicle pulling a dump trailer? Yes it can be done! A guy I see at the dump often runs a roofing company with his 3 boys. He's got two vans and two dump trailers. One van is a 99 E350 7.3 the other is a 03 E350 6.0 (both diesel). Both were sent when new to the West coast were they were fitted with a 4x4 front axle. The first van was $12K to modify while the second van was $13K. The first van got an independant front axle while the second one got the straight front axle. Although my wife won't let me drive a van I'd love to own his 99 with the famed 7.3 Powerstroke. Going off a guess figure the van new was $35K plus the modification of $12K final price $47K!!! OUCH! A couple years ago he said the 99 had over 200K trouble free miles on it.

As far as what to do after the trailer is full and job is done? What I do is cycle in the second dump trailer and typicaly after two jobs back to back days or if they take two days each it's either a rain day or I'm ready to take a day off! Some jobs I'll load the tarps and pitch forks in my dads van meet him on site after the trailer is dumped. Some jobs are 10 minutes away from the dump and some are over half an hour away.

Quite often I'll make two trips to the dump on Saturday. Reason being very few DOT's on the road and the dump is open 7am-noon Spring, Summer, and Fall on Saturday, very few people driving around on a Saturday in the AM.

Your dump fees are a lot more in your area than me in my area.
When they recycle the shingles it's $10 a ton.
When they are not recyling the shingles (clean load) it's $18 a ton.
When it's a dirty load or from a two layer tear off it's $28 a ton.
The other two local dump are 2-3 times more per ton.

To be honest if the dump fees were $80-100 a ton I'd be likely to just rent a can. Were I save is going to my dump and keeping my load "clean". 

BTW, I burn any scrap decking and wood in my burn pile. For example today going to go out and light a fire before we get the biggest snowfall of the year.

Another thing about driving a larger truck and dump trailer is you have to have a health card and abide by many more laws only applicable to comercial drivers. My rigs are all under 26K lbs so I don't need a CDL. You have to know what your doing in terms of safe driving with a big load. 

At the dump a Mexican came over and asked how I load my dump trailer with debris. Sort of laughed at first and said level! He then proceeded to tell me his guys loaded his dump trailer all in the back and he flipped his newer 1 ton dually and dump trailer!!!

When I rent out my trailers the first thing I do before I hook onto to it is check the load. The renters are told on every drop, LOAD IT LEVEL PLEASE!!! Didn't rent any last year but some years rent out up to 10 times. Of course depending on location to my house and the dump depends on cost. Most often it's a little less than a dumpster rental.

A couple years ago at the dump used to see the same two guys dumping shingle debris every trip. Talked to one and found out they run two duallys and 15 dump trailers for rent. When it's busy though 15 dump trailers isn't enough so they dump off location and when the demand is low they load with skid steer and grapple back into the trailer to dump. By the sounds of it they were making BANK!!! Keep in mind this is when they were dumping for $10 a ton. Same guys used to dominate the new construction building until that fizzled out...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Roofmaster417 said:


> dougger222 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats cool.
> ...


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Smaller Co's benefit from the trailers and primarily I am referring to those that work on the roof of one crew. 

Slightly bigger Co's that are running more than one project a day wear themselves out driving the trailer around and is a big waste of valuable time. 

I'd like to think I am here in the middle now and my business benefits greatly by my time management. Those trips to the dump could be time better spent on running leads, canvassing neighborhoods. Being at the dump or transfer station after or during rain can ruin my wife's best sandwich- 

Justifying trailers compared to dumpsters is a personal preference and can be leaned in either direction and also both. 

Larger Co's can bring the trailers back in and with volume keep a man- or woman- driving these trailers to the dump and working it out to even. 

You can only be at one house at 7AM.


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

VTROOFING- you say you consider yourself in the middle. how many roofs do you do roughly a year? 

I don't know where i consider myself since i do 45-50 i'd say small, but i do not think i would want to do more then 60-70 roofs a year myself. subbing out is a different thing. Don't want to spend my glory years trying to get back my youth :laughing:


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

I got two diesel dump trucks (F450 and Isuzu NPR) and a 14x7 dump trailer. I used to run bins until I saw the light. We do 150+ re-roofs a yr. The local bin company would charge us $200 per drop/pick up plus a fuel surcharge plus the cost to dump.
$30,000k/yr. Dump trucks (I prefer) because you have your 'bin' when you want it, it leaves when you want it to (no worrying about bin drops/pick ups), it can do multiple trips to the dump during the day (cedar conversions), you can bring shingles/plywood to the job if you need it to, (we have a ladder hoist, so loading up a 20sq job in a dump truck is no problem if I can't get a delivery or don't want to pay for a boom truck), I can move it from one side of the house to the other if needed, I can throw a compressor and a ladder in the back and use it as another crew truck if we have lots of new construction on the go. I find it a very versatile tool. My trips to the dump are not far normally 20km, 50km max so that is something to keep in mind. I only put about 7000km on each of my dump trucks last year, so my fuel/maintenance cost was insignificant, and by having more than 6 vehicles I can classify for fleet insurance that significantly drops my premiums. I am looking at adding a third dump truck (5ton plus) for our flat division this coming season. Get one and you'll wonder how you did it before.


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

FYI, dumping in my area is $140/ton for a clean load and $280/ton for a dirty one! try wrapping your mind around that one!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

The weather last week sucked so not too much production.But the week before we did 20 houses that week.I ran 4 dump trailers 7'x14''s,,16's and my total bill for all 20 was $360.00.

I dump at a processing center for Tamko in Joplin and APAC here in Springfield.The only way I would rent another roll off is if it were a big job in a tight area and I had room for the can and a couple trucks.

Nothing worse than trying to play musical trucks everytime you have to move a piece of equipment.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

There's a roofer in MN who does all the roofing for a 5 state insurance restoration firm. He's said to own and run 80 dumpsters. Not sure how many semi's that takes but he owns them too. He pays drivers with CDL just to move cans around. He also supplies his crews/dumpsters on emergancy repair. The guy is in his 30's.

My experiance has been at least 1/2 the roofs I see being done the roofing crew has a trailer for debris removal. As far as Mexican roofers I'd say it's closer to 3/4. I saw one crew last Fall load all the debris up into a box van/truck. The back half of the roof section could be removed. With the time spent unloading by hand you would think a dumpster would be more cost effective? Or better yet just buy a dump trailer!!!

Roofmaster, 20 roofs two weeks ago? Dude your a roofing pimp!!! 

With one big crew did 5 in 1 week a couple years ago, thought that was something else... All were tear offs 2 were 50sq's.

But that's roofing for you 20 in one week 0 the next week!!!


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

Fives the most i done in a week with two of them being 35 squares.. 6 men... 3 roofers 3 knuckle heads :laughing:


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

dougger222 said:


> Roofmaster, 20 roofs two weeks ago? Dude your a roofing pimp!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have 2 in house and 2 sub crews and they were all doing 1 per day.They were ranch walkers 1 & 2 layers @ about 27-33sq.
> ...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

jeffroofing said:


> Fives the most i done in a week with two of them being 35 squares.. 6 men... 3 roofers 3 knuckle heads :laughing:


Hey,
Every crew has to have at least 1 knucklehead!!!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

The year I had the really big crew has some real good installers.
Pa 40yrs exp
Uncle 30yrs exp
Brother 15yrs exp
Cousin 40yrs exp
Cousin 35yrs exp

One day at 3:45pm got a call from our next scheduled customer. The call went something like this, "So I'm guessing your not going to make it out today to shingle the rental property (duplex)?" Me, "Ya, we're on our way". Him, "OK".

We had something like a 10 man crew (5 installers 5 laborers). Tarps were laid and the trailer was backed up to the house. 1.5 hours it was torn off, .5 hours it was dried in 1.5 hours it was shingled. Half the crew went home the other half cleaned up. By 8PM we were gone, 24sq 1 layer tear off!

Next job(s) on deck is 3 more duplex's from the same family. Back in the 60's and 70's when everybody was building and selling they were building and renting out little side by side 1 story 4/12 duplex's. Not sure how many they own but in the town of 10K people they own most residential style rental duplex's. Guessing these homes were built with cash on hand and it's been a lot of profits off them.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

jeffroofing said:


> VTROOFING- you say you consider yourself in the middle. how many roofs do you do roughly a year?
> 
> I don't know where i consider myself since i do 45-50 i'd say small, but i do not think i would want to do more then 60-70 roofs a year myself. subbing out is a different thing. Don't want to spend my glory years trying to get back my youth :laughing:


Just under 1,200 square last year- one crew. This year my goal as I am renewed from hibernation and growth is inevitable 3,000 square. Work year here in Vermont/ New Hampshire is April-November (8 months) and that is under 20 square per day. This year we are making some "internal changes" so we will see.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

dougger222 said:


> The year I had the really big crew has some real good installers.
> Pa 40yrs exp
> Uncle 30yrs exp
> Brother 15yrs exp
> ...


----------



## jeffroofing (Feb 18, 2012)

vtroofing said:


> dougger222;1:laughing:2723 said:
> 
> 
> > The year I had the really big crew has some real good installers.
> ...


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> dougger222 said:
> 
> 
> > The year I had the really big crew has some real good installers.
> ...


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Only remember one roof fight- my old bosses brother. Drizzling and he thought he'd tear off on the opposite corner of roof. Turned into me jabbing between him swinging a ripper at me. All others made it to the ground first. Btw I didn't get hit with the ripper.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

For record I've demanded subs leave me job site but never fought with them!

Back to the original topic/dump trailers.

Yesterday did a roof fairly close to the dump so to put things into perspective would like to share some info.

Loaded a few 2x4's, shovels, and OSB sheets in the dump trailer (we got a few inches of very wet snow). Had the roof done by 2:30 and drove 15 minutes to the dump. Spent 12 minutes at the dump and paid $57 (minumal fee for the type of load). Drove 15 minutes back to site. The crew had done a full clean up and had everything ready to load up. 

So in this case it really saved me some coin over a dumpster!

Also,
Realized my Dad although with over 40's years roofing experiance is not very good measuring roofs from his car. We ended up having to load 19 bundles of shingles into the dump trailer!!! Guess it's a bonus for me...


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

There is a great example of one using trailers. After reading that I may just go buy another one! LOL. Seriously it makes sense sometimes. Thinking about being at the dump when it is 10 degrees and the pile of shingles is stuck frozen in the trailer makes me think differently. Tracking muddy dump stinky mud in my truck when it is lunchtime makes me think otherwise. 

Like I said in the past- Road salt here rusts em out fast, I have always bought new in the spring and sold them in the fall. I will probably get irritated with the container companies and sub issues so I will probably get a new one. Who knows.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> There is a great example of one using trailers. After reading that I may just go buy another one! LOL. Seriously it makes sense sometimes. Thinking about being at the dump when it is 10 degrees and the pile of shingles is stuck frozen in the trailer makes me think differently. Tracking muddy dump stinky mud in my truck when it is lunchtime makes me think otherwise.
> 
> Like I said in the past- Road salt here rusts em out fast, I have always bought new in the spring and sold them in the fall. I will probably get irritated with the container companies and sub issues so I will probably get a new one. Who knows.


The landfill I dump at has a big Cat front end loader with a large long pointed thing on it for getting frozen debris out of trailers. My dump is "clean" due to the fact that they only accept construction debris. They do take "contaminated" soil but that's not very close to were the shingles are dumped.

We get a load of salt on the roads here too but I'm not running my dump trailers around when it's snowing or when fresh salt is on the road. My 04 shows only signs of surface rust were the paint has come off.

When the landfill is recycling shingles you could dump your load with a van or even a two wheel drive pick up and never leave tarmac. Someone who don't like mud in their trucks would really like that set up!!!

Personaly, mud in or on my truck? Don't mind it at all...


----------



## ROOFMAX (Jul 4, 2009)

what do ya think of this. go to the web, type in seven secrets of roofers . and see what thay say about roofers who use dumpsters:thumbdown:


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

I couldn't imagine why they'd have something to say. I use both Dump Trailer and Dumpster for my Roofing jobs here in the Charlotte area. It is for convenience.

roofing charlotte nc, roofers in charlotte, roof replacement charlotte, roof repair charlotte north carolina, roof contractors


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 7, 2010)

I very rarely use roll offs.I might if for some reason my trailers are already being used.I don't like them because they tend to be very expensive and most of the time cause some type of damage to the property.


----------

